# WHERE CAN I FIND THREE PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS



## FARIS (May 17, 2011)

Hi i have a question please :

When i applied to the FE test ,and when i was filling my application form to send it to the Board of examiners in Ct i passed through a simple problem ,in one of the areas in the application form ,i v been asked to have three Proffesional engineers to sign my application form ? the problem i worked in Iraq and was recognized in Iraq as an engineer and have all the certified docuemnts proving that ,but here i dont know any one ,and never yet worked in any company ,and did not meet so far any engineer ...my question please if there is any way or any area or any union that i can go too or any one knows any body that can sign my application form (only profsional engineers /three ones ) so that can help me to submit my aplication form to the board of examiners in ct to be ready to the FE Test in October .

pLease if there is any idea to my simple problem (where i can find those engineers that can sign only my application form and say he is an engineer or colque ...

Thank you for answering and helping a blind engineer try to start a new life in America :sharkattack: :unitedstates:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 18, 2011)

You are going to have a hard time finding an engineer that will provide a reference for someone they don't even know. They aren't just signing your application, they are telling the board that they know you, know your work, and have confidence in your abilities. You may be the best engineer in the world, but a PE signing your application with them knowing you at all is unethical. I'm sure you will be able to find someone to do it, but I doubt anyone on this forum is going to help you out.


----------



## jmbeck (May 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ...I doubt anyone on this forum is going to help you out.



For free anyway.

:bananalama:


----------



## MA_PE (May 18, 2011)

FARIS:

you do not need three PEs to sign off for an application for the FE/EIT exam unless you are applying as a Class 10. Class 10 applicants do not have an engineering degree but are attempting licensure based on work expereince alone. All other classes just need to "List the names of the last (3) persons familiar with your education or experience, signatures are not required for Class 9..."

Classes are defined in the regulations

CT regulations

requirements are listed on the application

Applications and forms

I checked because it doesn't sound right to me that PE references are required for the FE/EIT. A lot of applciants are right out of school and likely have not worked with (or for) a PE yet. The state wants a reference on file that can vouch for your education and training to be an engineer.

If you need further clarification you should contact the board directly, explain your circumstance and see if they can help you satisfy the requirements for the application.


----------



## picusld (May 18, 2011)

I love these posts


----------



## FARIS (May 18, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> FARIS:you do not need three PEs to sign off for an application for the FE/EIT exam unless you are applying as a Class 10. Class 10 applicants do not have an engineering degree but are attempting licensure based on work expereince alone. All other classes just need to "List the names of the last (3) persons familiar with your education or experience, signatures are not required for Class 9..."
> 
> Classes are defined in the regulations
> 
> ...


sir ,

thanks a lot for the responce ? but connecticut engineers council have thier own regulation ,and during my phone call yesterday with miss barbara (board of exminers in ct phone number 860-713-6142 ) , she asked me to down load the application form from the web side

www.ct.gov/dcp

,she mentioned that i should have a signature of three professional engineers in one of the field so she can process my form to the board members other wise my form will be piled for a while and then will be returned to me with out processing .

i ll try to call her today again and open the discussion with her about the class 10 members

again i am appreciative to your answer and thanks alot for your help


----------



## FARIS (May 18, 2011)

MISS BARBARA claimed that the board members will evaluate and according to the American /connecticut standerds my evaluated degree from the foreign credintial services of america ,and then will decide if i meet the standerds as an engineer or not ,and then they will give me a refrence number that i can use and regester for the exam on october ,and the last dead time to apply will be july ...again what i've been told by her that i need the signature of three pe engineers and thats determine in that application form ,plus i can attach my experinces and the board members will decide am i engineer according to the american standerds or i am iraqi engineer only ......

Thanks alot


----------



## MA_PE (May 18, 2011)

FARIS:

As I interpret the CT regulations (which are in fact laws) you need to have your foreign degree evaluated against the ABET standards before they will cedit you with having an engineering degree.

If the degree is not validated then you are applying as a Class 10 (if you don't have an engineering degree) and you will require 3 PE refernces to validate your abilities and qualifications. No legitimate PE would do this without having direct supervision and experience with you and your engineering work. also you need approximately 6+ years of engineering work experience (usually with the PEs that are the references).

If your degree is validated then you can apply as a Class 9 and you need to list 3 professional references (NOT NECESSARILY REGISTERED PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS) that are familiar with your education and experience. I don't know if they will accept your Iraqi professors or previous foreign employers as references.

As I see it, you need to get an entry level job with an engineering company (which does not require either athe FE or the PE) and get a work history before you can start towards getting registered here. You also need to provide the board with some independent evaluation of your foreign degree to dmonstate to them its equivalence to an ABET accredited degree.

Lastly (and this is not intended as insult to you), I believe you need to get a better command of the written english language in order to get that entry level postion.

Good luck


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 18, 2011)

FARIS,

my suggestion if you wanted to write the FE Exam right out, go to California and apply for FE there, they dont need anything about references and school accreditation, all you have to do is fill up the FE Exam application form with your ITIN number, without ITIN or SSN I dont think they will accept you.

Good luck.


----------



## FARIS (May 18, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> FARIS:As I interpret the CT regulations (which are in fact laws) you need to have your foreign degree evaluated against the ABET standards before they will cedit you with having an engineering degree.
> 
> If the degree is not validated then you are applying as a Class 10 (if you don't have an engineering degree) and you will require 3 PE refernces to validate your abilities and qualifications. No legitimate PE would do this without having direct supervision and experience with you and your engineering work. also you need approximately 6+ years of engineering work experience (usually with the PEs that are the references).
> 
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2011)

picusld said:


> I love these posts


Put a sock in it. If you don't have anything helpful to say, don't say it.


----------



## FARIS (May 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> > I love these posts
> ...



*Thank you sir ,*

*
No need to lose your mood ,i think it s my problem and not yours so i think i should be unhappy not you ....thank you please try to be a real engineer ,and the first think in engineering we ve been taught in the engineering school is to be polite ...... *

*
Please sir behave like the other gentlemen in answering and helping if you cant help ,please thank you and no one need your answer *

*
have a nice day sir *


----------



## EE_Mike (May 24, 2011)

Depending on the amount of time you are willing ot wait, I would suggest that you join some social/engineering networks and organizations. No one will blindly sign for someone they do not know and if they charge money for the sole purpose of providing their signature then they should be reported to the Board for an ethics violation (my opinion). I am not familiar with Connecticut, but there are national organizations that you could become a member of and attend their events to meet people.

I do not know which engineering discipline you practice, but I'm going to go ahead and provide some basic organizations below to hopefully help you out. Google the names to find their webpages.

Electrical - Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE)

Mechanical - American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME)

Chemical - American Institute of Chemical Engineers (AIChE)

Civil - American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE)

Environmental - American Academy of Environmental Engineers (AAEE)

Networking (making friends) is crucial.

Best of luck with your FE application.


----------



## FARIS (Jun 2, 2011)

EE_Mike said:


> Depending on the amount of time you are willing ot wait, I would suggest that you join some social/engineering networks and organizations. No one will blindly sign for someone they do not know and if they charge money for the sole purpose of providing their signature then they should be reported to the Board for an ethics violation (my opinion). I am not familiar with Connecticut, but there are national organizations that you could become a member of and attend their events to meet people.
> 
> I do not know which engineering discipline you practice, but I'm going to go ahead and provide some basic organizations below to hopefully help you out. Google the names to find their webpages.
> 
> ...


----------

